# Stingrays?



## USMCPayne

Hope I don't stir the pot with this one as I am completely ignorant on the fishing regulations for stingrays (and will look them up as soon as I finish typing this post). Here goes...

Ran down to Perdido Beach this afternoon, just got a new surf rig and wanted to drop a line. I was using a 2 hook pompano rig with a 2 oz weight and dead shrimp. While that was in I used a lure to just fool around with on a lighter rig. Snagged a ray on the lure, got it to shore to let loose the lure. While doing that realized that ALL the line was out on the surf rig. Got the lure loose, pushed the ray back into the water, started pulling on the surf rig and realized it was a ray also.

Took awhile to get them both free, but eventually I did and they swam back alive. Re-set the pompano rig and the same thing happened with a 3rd ray about 10 minutes later.

Is there any way to keep from catching the rays? Or is their presence a sign that I should fish elsewhere? Any help is appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## USMCPayne




----------



## Fishermon

beautiful....good job putting them back.....they cruse tyhe beach this time of the year....I dont think they stay in one place tough....you're doing fine with the pompano rig...fish some surf, right where the breakers are...use small pieces of shrimp peal them off and realx, use the other rod to drag a red or chartrusse jighead with a whole headless shrimp for some flounder ..pompano usually runs early morning or late afternoon....the earlier the better. good luck.


----------



## HisName

No help on how to not catch them , But 

*How to Make Scallops Out of Stingray*



http://www.ehow.com/how_5226316_make-scallops-out-stingray.html




.


----------



## USMCPayne

So, theoretically, I *could* keep them? I'd have absolutely no idea how to properly clean/dispose of a carcass like that.

I couldn't find any information on the myfwc website about stingrays. Does anyone know if there's a size/bag limit or are these fair game?

(something tells me from the attention that I got on the beach from the passers-by that they would not be real happy with me cutting the tail/wings off the ray hahaha)


----------



## jack2

did you know that ray wings are actually good to eat?
:thumbup:
btw, easy to clean, also. just cut the tail off, skin, cut around the inside.
wings are good white meat than is stringy like crab. very tasty. 
jack


----------



## jimmyschimmies

Did u know ray wings are awesome shark bait!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIG DAWG

*rays*

The ray in first pic is a cow nose ray .
BD


----------



## USMCPayne

yea Big Dawg, after a little research I've learned that its a cownose ray, not a stingray. In fact, it's quite different than a stingray, so this thread is mistitled, but oh well. now i know for next time.


Shark bait? do tell...


----------



## reelthrill

You can eat stingrays but I tried a cownose ray a long time ago and it was terrible.


----------



## Jason

BIG DAWG said:


> The ray in first pic is a cow nose ray .
> BD


Yepper, like a mini-manta ray....I'd hate to keep and kill them but a sting ray is all about eating or shark bait!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG DAWG

*Rays*

I can remember when i was 7 or 8 i'd be with my dad running past the seabouy and there would be huge mantas sunning themselves and i've had them almost jump in the boat with me . More than once i've had one splash gallons of gulf in the boat , they've also been the demise of countless cobes .
BD


----------



## saku39

stingrays are scum, manta rays are nice creatures 

I always let em go


----------



## USMCPayne

Went out again yesterday morning and only caught a bluefish (little too small to keep) and another cownose ray. Wonder if I'm doing anything wrong, or if I'm just not in a good spot.


----------



## Mad Hooker

USMCPayne said:


> Went out again yesterday morning and only caught a bluefish (little too small to keep) and another cownose ray. Wonder if I'm doing anything wrong, or if I'm just not in a good spot.


Its your dead shrimp... get some live bait


----------



## USMCPayne

whats the best way to keep them live on the beach?


----------



## Mad Hooker

USMCPayne said:


> whats the best way to keep them live on the beach?


Walmart sells a bubbler lid that goes on a bucket for like 15$... that's better than the standard yellow/white frabill bait bucket that goes in the water since the surf will beat it up pretty bad


----------

